# Is It Safe To Remove The Trim From A Rio180?



## Quetzalcoatl (13 Dec 2011)

Myself, and some other members had started disscussing this issue in another thread that was unrelated to this topic. So I have opened a new thread here to see if others will stumble across it and offer their experience, technical knowledge etc?

I have a Rio180 and want to start using lily pipes, however I fear that the laminated veneer that runs around the top of the aquarium will impede the neck of the lily pipes and prevent them from sitting below the waters surface?

The idea of removing the veneer was mentioned and it seems like an interesting, and simple option. However, housed within the top section is the bracing bar. I am concerned that the removal of this could lead to extreme stress, cause bowing, and ulimatley death! (For the tank)

If anybody has done this, or currently has a 180 with the top removed your input/guidance would be appreciated! 

Many thanks.


----------



## spyder (14 Dec 2011)

I know your concerned with the resale value of the tank, hence opposed to cutting out a notch down to the tank rim.

I would like my 125 rimless but not prepared to take the chance. Good luck.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (14 Dec 2011)

Cheers guys. 

IF (and it`s a big if) I do this it will be done when the tank is broken down which I plan on doing in the new year? So it will be done empty!! I havn`t totally ruled out cutting the sides yet. The sell on value would be an issue but then it would give me an excuse to keep it, and set up that breeding tank in the garage. :idea:  

I need to clarify the glass thickness? I am not convinced my estimation was correct. 10mm seems a little thick considering the 120x45x45 opti-whites on aquaessentials are 10mm?


----------



## hinch (14 Dec 2011)

6mm glass on the rio 180 which for the volume of the tank is quite excessive so there should be minimal bowing if you take the brace bar out.

if you're not willing to risk it why not get some glass cut to either have a glass brace bar front to back and silicone it in yourself or get a full width strip cut to run all the way along at the water surface on the front and back of the tank and silicone that on too it'll provide the extra flex support you need.


----------



## Dan walton (24 Jun 2014)

Did you remove the trim ? 
Was it a success?
I'm debating wether or not to do this to my 180


----------

